# Snorkle Holes



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the process of redoing my plastics and before I paint them I want to fix all my extra snorkel holes. I was wanting to know if anyone has filled their's in before and want to know what would be best to use. I was thinking fiberglass to fill them in. Feel free to toss me any ideas or tips!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

You may laugh at this but i had a plastic bottomed boat i umm drilled a hole in... I glued a layer of masonite to the bottom, then used a heat gun to get the surrounding plastic pliable. I then took a nylon rope and lit it on fire. letting the nylon drip into the hole and fill it, bond with the surrounding plastic, then sanded it down. No problems so far, knock on wood.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^******* Engineering at its best lol.

Fiberglass would work well since its gonna get painted anyways, and theres always the option to plastic-weld the holes.....Harbor Freight sells plastic welders, which is not much more than a torch and some plastic rods that you just melt into whatever crack or hole that you are trying to close up, kinda like brazing.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahaha I know right. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

wmredneck, that's some original ******* engineering right there!

Thanks for info guys, more than likely I'll go with fiberglass to fill them in.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have done quite a bit of fiberglass work, and if the holes are not in a spot where it doesnt flex alot i would fiberglass under the bottom then use body filler on the visible side. That would save some work. Just my .02


----------

